# Hairy women



## ekrem

Lately, some users on this board posted some women pictures and said, those were Turkish women. They also said, Turkish women were hairy. 


Bahar Feyzan, TV8 + 24-NewsChannel

1.







2.






3.






4.


----------



## Mini 14

Man hands.

Jus' sayin'


----------



## ekrem

Tugba Dural, MSNBC Turkey sports presenter

1.





2.


----------



## ekrem

Simge Fistikoglu, HaberTurk (Newschannel) sports presenter

1.






2.






3.


----------



## ekrem

Ece Üner, HaberTürk (neeschannel) news-presenter


1.






2.






3.


----------



## ekrem

Pelin Cift, HaberTürk (newschannel) news-presenter


1.






2.






3.


----------



## ekrem

Asli Mavitan, TV8 news-presenter


1.






2.


----------



## ekrem

Banu Güven, MSNBC Turkey news-presenter
has award of best TV journalist

1.






2.


----------



## ekrem

Burcak Önder, CNBC-E Turkey stock-exchange correspondent


1.






2.


----------



## ekrem

Tijen Karas, State News Channel news-presenter


1.






2.


----------



## ekrem

Buket Aydin, Euro-Emmigrant-Turk State News Channel news-presenter


1.


----------



## Liability

One word:

*Veils.*











(j/k)


----------



## ekrem

Nazli Öztarhan, Star TV news-presenter


1.






2.


----------



## ekrem

Pinar Esen, CNN Türk good-morning program


1.






2.






3. before she made good-morning program


----------



## ekrem

Dilara Gönder, MSNBC Turkey sports-presenter

1.






2.


----------



## ekrem

Burcu Esmersoy, MSNBC inviting figures from sports for interview show

1.





2.





3.






4. Dancing show






5.


----------



## ekrem

*President Abdullah Gül* interviewed by Asli Safak on Bloomberg Turkey

1.






2.


----------



## ekrem

President Gul and George Clooney. Our president has a bit more weight.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ekrem I was just fucking with you, I been to Turkey twice I know they have some hotties over there.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ekrem send her to me, now.


----------



## ekrem

Özlem Zengin, SKY-Turk (newschannel) news-presenter

1.







2.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## ekrem

High_Gravity said:


> Ekrem I was just fucking with you, I been to Turkey twice I know they have some hotties over there.



It's news or sports presenters.


----------



## ekrem

The 'Middle East's Brad Pitt' Heads To Central Asia - Radio Free Europe / Radio Liberty  2011

Turkey: Middle East has its own Brad Pitt - Nachrichten English-News - WELT ONLINE

He has been chosen sexiest Turk alive.
Hürriyet Arama Mobil

He has won Best Model of the World in 2001
K?vanç Tatl?tu? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He is extremely popular in Turkey's periphery due to the Turkish series being exported into Turkey's periphery.


----------



## ekrem

The Arabs don't watch the series for nothing
Leave it to Turkish soap operas to conquer hearts and mindsin the Arab world by Nadia Bilbassy Charters | The Middle East Channel


----------



## High_Gravity

I like her.


----------



## ekrem

I like her the most. I watched the series she starred in.
Gülden Dudarik


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm going to Turkey to make some half black half Turkish babies.


----------



## ekrem

ekrem said:


> (...)



She's the most 'in' currently. Beren Saat.
Her new Series is about her being raped by a group of 4 men. But the 4th was so much under alcohole that he couldn't.

The rape scene lasts more then 4 minutes. 
Türkische Fernsehserie: Wehr dich nicht, gleich macht es dir Spaß - Fernsehen - Feuilleton - FAZ.NET

The rape scene is being re-performed in comedian shows on live TV


> Turkish comedian Ali Poyrazo&#287;lu was heavily criticized for having actors re-perform the shows now-infamous rape scene on live TV while comparing the rapists to sportsmen and commenting on their score.


Lust for TV ratings leads to sensationalizing rape, critics in Turkey say - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review




> Homosexuality and sexual violence on prime time. Blockbuster soap operas telling convoluted stories of forbidden love. There is plenty of shocking content on Turkish television screens these days.
> (...)
> A columnist for the secular daily Milliyet, Can Dundar is disturbed by the tawdry tone of the extended advertising campaign for the series depicting the gang-rape.
> "For weeks," he says, "we were softened up for the big day with advertising spots asking things like 'where will [actress] Beren [Saat] be raped', 'who will rape her' and 'was she raped better or worse than Hulya [Avsar]?'" a well-known actress who starred in a 1980s version of the same series.
> (...)
> *Shops in Turkey are now selling Fatmagul underwear for women hoping to electrify their man. For men unable to electrify anybody, a Fatmagul blow-up doll is due on the market soon.*


Pushing Back the Boundaries of Good Taste - Al Majalla

The series has started in October 2010 and is not being exported so far.
There are already websites who deliver the series with Bulgarian and Arabic subtitles.
I don't watch it.


----------



## ekrem

I watch "The Magnificent Century" Series.
It's very good, it airs every Wednesday and is the most expensive Series produced.
The 6th episode has been aired. 
An Episode lasts 90 minutes free of ads.
All first 5 episodes completely went on in the Harem



> It tells of Suleiman the Magnificent and his harem.


Qantara.de - Cultural Battle in Turkey

Turkish TV Series Threatened by Regulator Over Drunk, Womanizing Sultans
Turkish TV Series Threatened by Regulator Over Drunk, Womanizing Sultans - Bloomberg


----------



## Epsilon Delta

i know tons of turks here in montreal, some pretty hot chicks included 

hooked up with one once too, back in the day ^_-


----------



## High_Gravity

Epsilon Delta said:


> i know tons of turks here in montreal, some pretty hot chicks included
> 
> hooked up with one once too, back in the day ^_-



Thats cool, I hooked up with an Iranian chick once but I never got to try out a Turkish woman.


----------



## rightwinger

Unless you are showing their pits or unshaven legs....

We can't be sure can we?


----------



## Ringel05

I thought turkeys were feathered?


----------



## The Infidel

I'll be back.... got some business to go tend to


----------



## ekrem

rightwinger said:


> Unless you are showing their pits or unshaven legs....
> 
> We can't be sure can we?



Every country has its ghettos and its beautiful places. 

A lot of people in Turkey are Muslim refugees who had to flee their home-countries  after those countries gained their independence from Ottoman Empire, or during the ethnic and religious tumults of WW1. Mainly in South-East Europe.






In 1923 Greece and Turkey exchanged their Muslim and Christian people.
It involved another 2 million people.
Population exchange between Greece and Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then there is a core mixture population in Anatolia, which consists of different races. That mixture population was ruled by Hittites, Lydians, Greeks, Romans, Byzantines, Seljuk-Turks and Ottoman-Turks.

Turks from Central-Asia and Caucasus began to immigrate to Anatolia in the 11th century after Battle of Manzikert.
Battle of Manzikert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From the Muslim lands of the Ottoman Empire, there weren't imported any Muslim people into Anatolia. Only craftsmen.


----------



## rightwinger

Why do Turks hate Greeks?

Why do Armenians hate Turks?


----------



## Big Black Dog

This thread was nothing like I expected.  I was going to tell you about me dating the bearded lady at the circus for 6 months until she ran away with the strong man.


----------



## ekrem

rightwinger said:


> Why do Turks hate Greeks?
> 
> Why do Armenians hate Turks?



Turks don't hate Greeks.


----------



## Ropey

I traveled to Turkey more than a few times in the seventies. I availed myself of their food and their women. 

Both are fantastic.

There is a lot of European blood in the Turks. It smooths their features out.


----------



## Toro

I think this is all a ruse.

I was in Turkey.  I didn't see any women.

I don't think they have any.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> I think this is all a ruse.
> 
> I was in Turkey.  I didn't see any women.
> 
> I don't think they have any.



Well, I won't go into what I saw there then.


----------



## uscitizen

Toro said:


> I think this is all a ruse.
> 
> I was in Turkey.  I didn't see any women.
> 
> I don't think they have any.



But they must have some, where do little Turks come from?


----------



## Toro

Ropey said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is all a ruse.
> 
> I was in Turkey.  I didn't see any women.
> 
> I don't think they have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I won't go into what I saw there then.
Click to expand...


White slavery?  Turkish prison?

"Billy, have you ever been in a Turkish prison?"

KillerClips | have you ever been in a turkish prison


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> "Billy, have you ever been in a Turkish prison?"



No, but I been blown ashore many a time Captain. Argghhh






In no way am I insinuating that the above is a Turkish woman.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

Daveman..recognize her?


----------



## Kat




----------



## DiveCon

ekrem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Turks hate Greeks?
> 
> Why do Armenians hate Turks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turks don't hate Greeks.
Click to expand...

really?
what about Cyprus?


----------



## Jos

DiveCon said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Turks hate Greeks?
> 
> Why do Armenians hate Turks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turks don't hate Greeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
> what about Cyprus?
Click to expand...

Them would be Cypriot's (A Sovereign nation)
Cyprus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turks don't hate Greeks.
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> what about Cyprus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them would be Cypriot's (A Sovereign nation)
> Cyprus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Aren't the inhabitans of Cyrpus comprised of Turks and Greeks originally? I was in Cyprus for 2 weeks and the island is broken up in 2 halfs one Turkish half and one Greek half.


----------



## Jos

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> what about Cyprus?
> 
> 
> 
> Them would be Cypriot's (A Sovereign nation)
> Cyprus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't the inhabitans of Cyrpus comprised of Turks and Greeks originally? I was in Cyprus for 2 weeks and the island is broken up in 2 halfs one Turkish half and one Greek half.
Click to expand...


Would you call Canada an English and french nation? or Canadian
 the island is broken up in 2 halfs one Turkish(Cypriot)  half and one Greek(Cypriot) half.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Them would be Cypriot's (A Sovereign nation)
> Cyprus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the inhabitans of Cyrpus comprised of Turks and Greeks originally? I was in Cyprus for 2 weeks and the island is broken up in 2 halfs one Turkish half and one Greek half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you call Canada an English and french nation? or Canadian
> the island is broken up in 2 halfs one Turkish(Cypriot)  half and one Greek(Cypriot) half.
Click to expand...


When I was there the Cypriots referred to the people who lived on the Turkish part of the Island as Turks and would cuss them out, there are signs in the airport that have derogatory statements about Turks.


----------

